# Rear fender flares



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Who makes the wide rubber/plastic fender extensions? I see them on Fendts new hollands and some Deeres.
Do they make them for kubotas?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

They are usually made by the equipment makers. Most common to go on over seas tractors but some here. Ive never seen aftermarket ones but that doesnt mean they dont exist


----------



## floyd (Jan 7, 2012)

*They break easily. Expensive to replace.*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought fender extensions from John Deere to put on my 2010....they were about $100 each and went on really nice in about 10 minutes each. John Deere extensions are very durable/flexible and would be tough to break. I had widen my rears almost all the way and it really makes it nice about holding down mud.....and they really look good on the tractor. I highly recommend them for JD tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> I bought fender extensions from John Deere to put on my 2010....they were about $100 each and went on really nice in about 10 minutes each. John Deere extensions are very durable/flexible and would be tough to break. I had widen my rears almost all the way and it really makes it nice about holding down mud.....and they really look good on the tractor. I highly recommend them for JD tractors.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks, but I have a Kubota......lol.
One more reason to be green with envy I guess.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks, but I have a Kubota......lol.
> One more reason to be green with envy I guess.


JD, I am almost sure that someone makes them for Deere....and they might make them for Kubota as well. Have you ever seen any on a Kubota tractor somewhere?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't seen any.....
I agree that it seems like an aftermarket product.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.goldeneagledirect.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=78733

Not sure what this is for. But it appears talking to your dealer may be in order.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey I found this topic from a while back.
I wanted to revive it to see if any members in Canada or Europe could ask a dealer if they make fender extensions for a Kubota M126X.
I really need them.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll check mid next week for you.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh stop it, your gonna get it dirty sooner or later, so why put off the inevitable?

I've got my wheels so far out on both the mowing and baling tractor the fenders hardly cover any of the rear tires.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Speaking of getting dirty:

I just listed these jeans on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Farmers-Working-Blue-Jeans-/321895069506?hash=item4af270f742:g:wv0AAOSwYHxWINYF

Special discount available to haytalk subscribers if you buy them.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it Ralph....those are my jeans and my belt! I'm reporting this to eBay immediately! If ya had a included that belt I might be a bidder......but I gotta have the belt, my belt is gettn a lil wear on it, for $25 the belt would be worth it........


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What were you shopping for when you found them???


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Ralph, you ain't built right between the antlers!  I had to check 2 or 3 times, I'm convinced they ARE your jeans. I thought about bidding on them...do you do alterations? The waist needs let out and the crotch needs taken in to fit me. :huh:

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Speaking of getting dirty:
> 
> I just listed these jeans on eBay:
> 
> ...


No blood stains?? get real!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> What were you shopping for when you found them???


I wasn't shopping. Neighbor lady stopped by and commented how fashionable my jeans looked. I thought "Hmmmm, a fool and his money are soon parted".

So I decided to sell them on ebay to see what would happen.



glasswrongsize said:


> Ralph, you ain't built right between the antlers!  I had to check 2 or 3 times, I'm convinced they ARE your jeans. I thought about bidding on them...do you do alterations? The waist needs let out and the crotch needs taken in to fit me. :huh:
> 
> 73, Mark


1) Right; 2) Yes, they are mine; 3) No Alterations; 4) They are relaxed fit.



JD3430 said:


> No blood stains?? get real!


As I've said elsewhere, I don't like tearing up equipment. I'm part of the equipment. No beer either--these are "working" jeans. My "drinkin'" jeans have different markings and they are NOT for sale!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Let us know if a sucker bites. I thought you were kidding about ownership.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok. Looked @ the seller. Gotta be you.


----------

